# Updating from 7.2 to 8.0 rc2 by downloading all files requirred



## golpemortal (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm Linux for long time but NEEEEWWWW to freeBSD and I'm educating myself... 

currently running 7.2 I need to upgrade to 8.0 rc2 from command-line...

need to upgrade by downloading all files,how would I do it?



Thanks in Advance!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 1, 2009)

Be careful when merging the files with mergemaster. Sometimes accidents happen. Using `# mergemaster -Fi` might be preferred as well. It saves _a lot_ of time.


----------



## golpemortal (Nov 1, 2009)

will keep that in mind dennylin93........

well guys did the update and it freaky took me 13hrs...
Why... cause when I installed freebsd I installed everything on ports(keep in mind that I just wanted to Play with it) so when I did the update it took me that many hrs.... I noticed that few were broken dont know why as I'm still freshly newbee to freebsd . Give me time and some good advice I promised you that step by step I will continue keep moving forward.


----------



## SIFE (Nov 15, 2009)

whay this faill ,it was work when i upgrade to 7.2-RELEASE-p4

```
freebsd-update -r 8.0-RC3 upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.2-STABLE 
from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


----------

